# is lepicol making me worse?!



## tiredofbeingill (Aug 23, 2012)

I've tried all the medication that the hospital will give me and nothing has really worked. The only thing that seems to be a slight help is loperamide. I initially had ibs-D but since being on loperamide seem to alternate between D and C which isn't really much help! I read that lepicol (a mix of psyllium husk, probiotics and prebiotics)is supposed to work wonders for some people so I thought i'd give it a go. I've been taking half and teaspoon now for 3 days and I just seem to be worse. I don't know if I need to wait and see what happens or whether to just stop taking it. I'm just desperate to find something that works for me, I want my life back!


----------

